# Stocking a 29 gallon?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Congo tetras and Redline barbs both get MUCH too large for a 29gal tank (especially the Redlines!).

The other fish would be fine together, as long as you keep in mind their needs in terms of adequate sized schools for the tetras and loaches, and your total bioload.

It's very likely your shrimp would be eaten. By the Rams especially. If you provide lots of moss the shrimp may be able to hide and survive, though.


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd nix the Rams over the shrimp. I've really enjoyed those, and you are so limited in the number of Rams that can be kept. 

I'm having a hard time coming up with nice, colorful fish that will go in this tank. I'm a bit tired of a lot of the tetras that you see so often. I'd kept a 29 gallon for about 10 years before and it was always full of some odd combination of tetras. 

Perhaps a couple of Pearl or Powder Blue Gouramis (again, a problem for the shrimp?), some neons and a few of the albino Corys or something? And the loaches. I had kept a pair in that tank for a long time and loved them. 

I had seen conflicting stories on the room necessary for Congos, and couldn't find much specific aquarium size information on the Redlines (Only looked for a few minutes though), so glad I asked. Thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

www.fishbase.org is a really good resource for looking up basic info on fish (native habitat temps, water parameters, max size, etc)

What other types of fish interest you? Pencilfish? Dwarf rainbows? Rasporas?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I have Harlequin Rasbora's, Cardinal Tetras, khuli loaches, and 3 different sp. of cory's in my 29, plus oto's. you're choices besides the congo's and redline's are fine. Maybe try some rummynose, endlers/guppies, cherry barbs, Celestial Pearl Danios, ect if you want some more colorful fish ^^


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

I do like the dwarf rainbows... I've found a couple of different ones, though. one here that doesn't look like any that I've seen. Is this the one you're talking about, or are there others that look like the larger rainbows I've seen?  here

...but then I also found this thread on APC that makes me think that it's more of a large grouping of fish types? Like Gouramis or Barbs, if you will? I've only looked up one of the ones posted there. VERY cool fish!

HolyAngel, I did consider Guppies. Maybe... but I'm thinking of something more... different? Though Endlers may be a good consideration. I've never seen them in real life that I can recall, but I'd done some research on them not long ago. I also love the look of Cardinals and Rummynose... just want a couple of either larger or very different types in there. I looked up Dwarf Gouramis and it seems like a few of them might be a better match than a pair of Pearls for this size tank? Or would the pearls be okay?

Thank you both!! :fish:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, there are several groups of dwarf rainbows. Dwarf neon rainbows (Melanotaenia praecox) are one of the largest, and IMO would be a bit big for what you're planning. I was really thinking of the Pseudomugil sp (P. celebes, furcata, gertrudae, etc).

A single dwarf gourami would work for your tank. A pair would too, if you can actually find a female (they're very plain so pretty hard to find).

Celestial Pearl Danios or some of the other danios (Burmese, etc) are some other options.

Why don't you check out the Characins and Cyprinids available on www.AquaBid.com and see if any of those give you some ideas? (Beware that AquaBid is just like Ebay, so research sellers well before buying...)


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> Yes, there are several groups of dwarf rainbows. Dwarf neon rainbows (Melanotaenia praecox) are one of the largest, and IMO would be a bit big for what you're planning. I was really thinking of the Pseudomugil sp (P. celebes, furcata, gertrudae, etc).


I'm loving these guys. I'd actually seen some Threadfin Rainbows at a shop here and liked them a lot, just didn't think of them for some reason. I really like the Furcatas and Connieae. I found a site that says that they prefer to stay in groups of 6 at a minimum and should be kept with other smaller fish, so I would probably match them with some Cardinals or Neons (green ones, probably), maybe the Rummynose, the Loaches and maybe a few Corys? It's looking like these guys prefer a higher PH than the Cardinals or Rummies might, though? I'm finding conflicting information on that. Also, I assume I wouldn't have any problems with keeping some of my shrimp in there as well?

I'll check out Aquabid and look around at these guys a bit more online.

Thank you!


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

Another question - I like many types of Killifish a lot, too. Would they be a good consideration? There are so many gorgeous species of those. I had kept some Golden Wonders years ago, but would be more interested in some of the other types.

Oh, and your 29 gallon is BEAUTIFUL, lauralee!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never really gotten into killies, so IDK all that much about them. Many species are annuals only- very short-lived. www.killi.net is another good resource though. Also, check out Aquasaurs photos he's posted over on TFH: http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=21792

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I've never really gotten into killies, so IDK all that much about them. Many species are annuals only- very short-lived. www.killi.net is another good resource though. Also, check out Aquasaurs photos he's posted over on TFH: http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=21792
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


I'm going to do some more research on the Killies. I'm leaning more that way. I'm okay with some of the species not living too long... kind of a bummer, but I do get bored easily, so it's not a huge drawback. 

And you're welcome! I'm glad I checked out your link. Hope you don't mind, but I'm thinking that I'm going to use your 29 as a template for mine as far as your equipment and plant choices. It's about the look and maintenance level that I'm going for. Now being patient and letting it all fill in without rescaping and getting impatient... that will be the hard part! Ha!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

"Imitation is the highest form of flattery." LOL

Patience is definitely key with low tech tanks, though. :biggrin:


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm biased, but the "silverside" rainbows (threadfins, gertrudaes, furcatus ect.) are awesome! They are fun little fish, and gertrudaes at least are very hardy and beautiful, in spite of their tiny size. I have 8 of these guys in my 29g.


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

Still looking into the rainbows and killis. I've been reading about the lyretail killis and and liking them a lot so far, so they are up there in the high considerations along with cardinals or green neons, corys and loaches and red pencilfish.

The lyretails come in a few different color variations, are peaceful and have similar water requirements to the others I'm thinking of keeping. They should also be fine in my tank size. The only thing is that I'm not planning on having a dark substrate... but I'm thinking that shouldn't be a total deterrent?

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Aphyosemion&species=australe&id=334


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

are you wondering about plants?


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> are you wondering about plants?


Not as much... I have an idea of the plants that I'll go with and a small wish list. It's more about the fish stocking at this point so that I can do my research and be sure that I'm not putting any of them in a bad environment or housing incompatible species together. :icon_wink


----------

